# Aqueon 30 HOB Filter



## KJurgelewicz (Oct 5, 2011)

I have an Aqueon 30 HOB filter on my 26 Gallon tank,. The carbon cartridge has been in there for about 4-5 weeks while I am cycling. Lately I noticed the filter is making more noise then before, and when I opened the top I saw alot of water flowing over separator (around the carbon cartridge). I did not want to change the cartridge without asking on here since I am still cycling and didn't want to mess up the cycle.

What should I do about this? Should I replace the cartridge or can I just take out the cartridge and rinse in old tank water?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Rinse it in old tank water. Don't replace the filter cartridge until that one falls apart.


----------



## KJurgelewicz (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks bml. I will try that tonight. If it continues to overflow around the cartridge, should I just ignore it for now?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea thats just kind of something you have deal with on those filters, they are pretty much the worst HOBs money can buy, with maybe like 2 exceptions. This is something that only gets worse with time on the cartridge, and for some reason the filter in general on the ones I have. I would highly suggest a supplemental filter. If you have the money just add another canister or HOB (a better one), or if you are low on funds, a sponge filter (air powered) would probably help you in this situation. 

Even after your tank has cycled, because that filter relies on a single tiny cartridge for all filter functions (I mean mechanical, chemical, and biological) every time you change it there is a chance to get something often referred to as a "mini cycle", which is basically exactly what it sounds like. All of your biological filtration is on that cartridge, so every time you change it you say, bye-bye beneficial bacteria (biological filtration).


----------

